
Good Sleep, Good Learning, Good Life - 1_player
http://super-memory.com/articles/sleep.htm
======
1_player
Found this site one sleepless night (or should I say dawn) when researching
about DSPS and possible treatments. I'm interested in hearing from anybody
with experience with it.

That said, that article has plenty of information on sleep and sleep disorders
and I'll be trying some of their suggestions and see what sticks: starting
from using zeitgebers to my advantage (blast light on my face in the morning,
turn off most/all lights 4 hours before sleep, timed meals, strategic napping)
and if all else fails, try free running sleep. Luckily I have very flexible
working hours and it might work for me.

